# Pigs around St. Johns?



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago going North on 127 just south of the M 21 Exit I saw a dead dark colered pig along the roadside. Are their alot of wild pigs in that area?

Migabby


----------



## KenfromMI (Oct 26, 2010)

Miggaby, I hunt the Gratiot Montcalm County border and read an article in the Detroit News those two counties have more feral pigs than anywhere else in Michigan. I saw one after dark one night while deer hunting a few years ago. I'm sure they are in St Johns, Ken


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

There have been some sightings in St Johns near M21 mostly west of town towards Fowler. I have not seen any yet but maybe during gun season I can get some fresh pork for the winter.

Ganzer


----------



## D.W.C. (Oct 27, 2010)

My uncle hit a pig in his car between mancelona and kalkaska 2 winters ago, a friend who owns property in the middle of the thumb has a group of 3 on trail cam pics regularly and i have heard of 2 being shot close to me, one in onsted and one near hudson. Before kolz's corner party store was closed in clayton, they had photos of the one killed near hudson. I believe we have them state wide although i have never personally seen one.


----------



## JourneyGirl (May 29, 2010)

migabby said:


> A couple of weeks ago going North on 127 just south of the M 21 Exit I saw a dead dark colered pig along the roadside. Are their alot of wild pigs in that area?
> 
> Migabby


There was a road killed hog closer to the Price Rd. x US 127 junction about 4 years ago. About 1.5 years ago six good size dark colored hogs were seen northeast of the junction. I'm always looking when I drive through there, but there is lots of cover for them, and water and farm crops to feed them.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

JourneyGirl said:


> There was a road killed hog closer to the Price Rd. x US 127 junction about 4 years ago. About 1.5 years ago six good size dark colored hogs were seen northeast of the junction. I'm always looking when I drive through there, but there is lots of cover for them, and water and farm crops to feed them.


I was just by there yesterday and scanning the fields since I wasnt driving. My partner must have thought I was a bit strange staring out the window. Lots of cover there but plenty of open country for them to root and glean from. I want to see one.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I drove that trek for a couple years commuting to Central from Lansing. I was always looking for ducks geese and deer- but never saw a pig.


----------



## homerdog (Nov 11, 2003)

I've never seen one, nor have any of my sons and all three of us live near St Johns. I'm south of town on Price Road by 127, one son is just NE of town and the other is East of town a few miles. I also spend quite a bit of time at Sleepy Hollow State Park and have never seen any sign of them there.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been hunting Sleepy Hollow for a while and haven't seen any sign of them. Lots of turkey and deer, though...


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I've heard of a few being taken out of Maple River game area, and have a friend that goes regularly looking for them


----------



## rebel archer (Jan 3, 2011)

I killed two on carland road. East of 127 off 21, near ovid bout two years ago.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I live 3 miles west of town and never seen one yet


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I live in St.Johns and spend time driving west towards fowler/Hubbardston/Carson city and have heard rumors but have never seen sign of one my self.

My brother hunted them over near Sag. state game area and did find some sign but never saw one.

My brother also swears he saw one near his house, just north of Hubb. He also states he saw a cougar cross the road too but he may or may not have been on his way home from Shiels Tavern... it's still up for debate.:lol:


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

No... I was told there was one in my front yard. And the cougar thing... I will believe that was a cougar until the day I die.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Where at on Carland road? My parents own 40 acers and we have never seen any sign of any hogs.


----------



## MP1SG (Jan 11, 2011)

rebel archer said:


> I killed two on carland road. East of 127 off 21, near ovid bout two years ago.


Damn, that is in my dad's backyard. I grew up on Alward Rd. near Sleepy Hollow but never seen any pigs back then; of course I never seen any turkeys then either now look at them; pigs breed much the same.


----------

